# hunched back



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

My fawn mice have come down with "hunched backs" I've lost two in two days and the third doesn't look like he'll make it. They were all in the same bin. I've tried to hunt down some baytril, but it will be until tomorrow that I can get to a vet. I don't hear wheezing. I am concerned that something airborn may have come in the room by opening the window (screen is intact). If he doesn't kick the bucket tonight, what can I try treating him with? What do you think is wrong? Should I treat all the mice? I have plans to ship a few at the end of November, so I need to ensure everyone is healthy.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like they may have gotten a chill or whatever (I don't know the temps there).Changes in temp, changes in weather in igeneral, cause problems for some of my meeces even though they never see sun and rarely smell fresh air. I have come to expect a few illnesses and/or deaths with any significant change. I'd try echinacea drops (extract) keeps a long time and is one thing I am never without. It'sbeen so long since I used it, I'll have to read up on it again.

Either that or Rhasputin probably knows, you could pm, her.

There are no substitutes for some herbal remedies, and this is one.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

How many drops per ounce? I should be able to get that at the store tonight. I've ordered the baytril, but it will be a few days until it arrives.

Darn fresh air, I should have known better. Mice live in very smelly, stale air areas typically.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Rhas-PU-tin, where are you when we need you...


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I can find capsule powders and tablets, but no drops tonight.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

If you have a mouse that looks like he won't make it, then I think you should put him to sleep.
In my experience, mice don't get hunched backs unless there's something seriously wrong with them.
Are they related?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Possibly. They came from the same store that has been breeding fawns for a few years, but is a feeder breeder. They have nice color, but terrible type. I've closed the window in case the nightly temp changes were a problem. I"m really down. These were my only fawn mice.


----------

